# Kein Bock auf Online-Zwang und Co.: Die besten Alternativen zu Diablo 3



## MaxFalkenstern (14. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kein Bock auf Online-Zwang und Co.: Die besten Alternativen zu Diablo 3* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kein Bock auf Online-Zwang und Co.: Die besten Alternativen zu Diablo 3


----------



## JerrY1992 (14. August 2011)

Drakensang online wäre auch noch erwähnenswert


----------



## Immatoll (14. August 2011)

JerrY1992 schrieb:


> Drakensang online wäre auch noch erwähnenswert


 
AbeR nicht in der News. Denn hier geht es um Spiele ohne Onlinezwang. Aber bei Onlinespielen ist er ja irgendwie ok. Merkwürdiges Volk. Bei Diablo drüber beschweren und bei MMOs oder PseudoMMOs wie Mythos bedankt man sich dafür.


----------



## Vlogan (14. August 2011)

Onlinezwang hin oder her..... keines der Spiele ist ne alternative zu Diablo 2 , und zu Dia 3 erst recht nicht....also sollen alle mal net so viel pipi in den augen haben....


----------



## der-jan (14. August 2011)

JerrY1992 schrieb:


> Drakensang online wäre auch noch erwähnenswert


den gag versteh ich nicht...

zum artikel: ich freu mich über deathspark - denn der titel ist komplett an mir vorbei gegangen

bei den anderen erwähnten titeln würde nach meiner ansichtm borderlands, sacred 2 und dungeon siege 3 auch rausfallen, weil sie eine onlineregistierung verlangen

ohne online reg und somit hack&slay titel "ohne online zwang" wär
an erster stelle natürlich torchlight, dann wem es gefällt titan quest, aber auch dungeon siege 1 und 2, die beiden dawn of magic teile, legends, spacehack/novaphere13, the choosen, loki usw


----------



## MICHI123 (14. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> AbeR nicht in der News. Denn hier geht es um Spiele ohne Onlinezwang. Aber bei Onlinespielen ist er ja irgendwie ok. Merkwürdiges Volk. Bei Diablo drüber beschweren und bei MMOs oder PseudoMMOs wie Mythos bedankt man sich dafür.


 aber der singleplayer hat auch einen onlienzwang bei Diablo, das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## TheChicky (14. August 2011)

Titan Quest hat übrigens keine zufallsgenerierten Dungeons bzw Landschaften. Alles sieht immer gleich aus. Vergisst man leicht, ist aber ein entscheidender Nachteil  Und es gibt nur einen Char, der dafür aber auch weiblich sein darf.

Aber auch ohne große Langzeitmotivation ist TQ für mich immer noch der beste D2 Klon. Zumindest im Singleplayer


----------



## der-jan (14. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Aber auch ohne große Langzeitmotivation ist TQ für mich immer noch der beste D2 Klon. Zumindest im Singleplayer


 seh ich anders - torchlight schlägt tq um welten - hast du es gespielt?


----------



## Anthrazides (14. August 2011)

TORCHLIGHT2!


----------



## Gummibanane (14. August 2011)

Ähhm, Dungeon Siege 3 braucht selbst in der Retail-Version nen Steam-Account und hat somit definitiv Online-Zwang! Genauso sind Deathspank und demnächst auch Bastion auf dem PC nur über Steam verfügbar. Der Verfasser des Artikels hätte sich mal besser informieren sollen...


----------



## der-jan (14. August 2011)

Gummibanane schrieb:


> Ähhm, Dungeon Siege 3 braucht selbst in der Retail-Version nen Steam-Account und hat somit definitiv Online-Zwang! Genauso sind Deathspank und demnächst auch Bastion auf dem PC nur über Steam verfügbar. Der Verfasser des Artikels hätte sich mal besser informieren sollen...



die gedanken gingen mir ja auch durch den kopf (nur wußt ich bis jetzt nicht von steampflicht für deathspank - mist  )

als valve mit hl2 und steam daher kam lief das noch unter "online zwang" jetzt wo scheinbar sehr viele onlineregistrieung tolerieren ist die böse vokabel "online zwang" scheinbar nur für titel die permanent online sein müssen


----------



## Gummibanane (14. August 2011)

Also versteht mich nicht falsch, Steam ist Super, ich hab auch nen Account mit ettlichen Spielen. Aber das ist eben was, was oft vergessen wird. Sicher, es gibt auch Steam Spiele, die im Offline Modus laufen, aber die Zahlen solcher Spiele gehen langsam aber sicher auch zurück, leider.


----------



## TheChicky (14. August 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> seh ich anders - torchlight schlägt tq um welten - hast du es gespielt?


 
 Ja  

Macht nur ein paar Stunden Spaß, dann hat man alles gesehn und es geht rapide mit der Motivation bergab. Dazu noch ohne Multiplayer...


----------



## Crysisheld (14. August 2011)

Dann sollten mal Flux alle ihre Vorbestellung stornieren, wenn jeder das Spiel mit Online Zwang boykottiert, denken die Entwickler evtl. um. Wenn nicht dann gehören sie abgestraft. StarCraft 2 war schon eine Zumutung mit der dauernden online Verbindung auch wenn man es nur im Singleplayer spielen wollte. Aber solange sich alle nur aufregen und keiner was tut passiert halt nix...


----------



## bushido1983 (14. August 2011)

Eine Alternative zu Diablo 3 gibt es nicht... na ja evtl. Daiblo 2....


----------



## JerrY1992 (14. August 2011)

ups, hab mich wohl zu sehr auf diablo alternative fixiert


----------



## zwieblkopf (14. August 2011)

was ist mit path of exile?
closed beta läuft schon und die trailer sehen sehr sehr geil aus!


----------



## Gias (14. August 2011)

http://www.pathofexile.com/

sieht nach nem echten diablo nachfolger aus


----------



## gammelbude (14. August 2011)

Grim Dawn? Wenn man schon Titan Quest in der Liste hat...


----------



## schmoki (14. August 2011)

Als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe, musste ich schon leicht schmunzeln


----------



## DrProof (14. August 2011)

das beste an Path of Exil ist die Seite die nicht funktioniert


----------



## xXRazielleXx (14. August 2011)

Schreibfehler gefunden 

"Torchlight 2 ein Editor *beliegt*"


----------



## JillValentine21 (15. August 2011)

Auch wenns hier eventuell nicht ganz rein passt aber ich habe im Beitrag etwas über fehlende Lan funktion gelesen..

In letzter Zeit fällt mir etwas ganz besonders negativ auf etwas das mich auch ein wenig abschreckt.. Nämlich das fast jedes Spiel was neu auf den Markt kommt zwingend Internet benötig.. okey für den Kopierschutz finde ich das okey..  aber warum fehlt in letzter Zeit besonders bei neuen Shooter immer die LAN funktion warum kann man nur noch online Spielen? 

Naja wie gesagt für die Anmeldung ist es okey aber ich will doch nicht permanent online sein müssen um zu spielen.. vor allem nervig wenns Probleme mit der Internetverbindung gibt und man nicht spielen kann nur weils Internet Probleme macht


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. August 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Auch wenns hier eventuell nicht ganz rein passt aber ich habe im Beitrag etwas über fehlende Lan funktion gelesen..
> 
> In letzter Zeit fällt mir etwas ganz besonders negativ auf etwas das mich auch ein wenig abschreckt.. Nämlich das fast jedes Spiel was neu auf den Markt kommt zwingend Internet benötig.. okey für den Kopierschutz finde ich das okey..  aber warum fehlt in letzter Zeit besonders bei neuen Shooter immer die LAN funktion warum kann man nur noch online Spielen?
> 
> Naja wie gesagt für die Anmeldung ist es okey aber ich will doch nicht permanent online sein müssen um zu spielen.. vor allem nervig wenns Probleme mit der Internetverbindung gibt und man nicht spielen kann nur weils Internet Probleme macht


 
Seh ich genauso. Einmalige Aktivierung bei der Installation ist ja noch okay, danach sollte man aber immer in einem Offline-Modus spielen können. Bei mir wars in der Vergangenheit auch immer mal vorgekommen, dass ich mal 1-2 Wochen kein Internet hatte.
Was soll ich dann mit einem "Immer-Online" Spiel selbst im Singleplayer anfangen? Wenn ich dann mal kein Internet hab, kann ich mit den DVDs nur noch Frisbee spielen. Würde es jedenfalls soweit kommen, dass alles nur noch online abläuft, dann müsste ich mit dem Hobby aufhören, zumindest was den Neukauf der Spiele betrifft.


----------



## 5h4d0w (15. August 2011)

nette idee und liste. leider sind auch hier natürlich nur die üblichen verdächtigen zu finden, die ich aus verschiedensten gründen nicht akzeptabel finde. es ist schon traurig, dass diablo die einzige actionrpg-serie ist, bei der blut spritzt (im gegensatz zu titan quest und wenn ich mich nicht täusche fast alle andern games auf dieser liste) und die gute balance (im gegensatz zu zB torchlight - damit meine ich allerdings nicht die schwierigkeit, sondern die anzahl an items. das management von dem vielen loot in torchlight fand ich so unerträglich, dass ich nach vielleicht zwei stunden aufgehört hab zu zocken) besitzt.

borderlands werde ich bei zeiten wohl mal ausprobieren, aber reviews machen auf mich den eindruck, als könnte es da eine ähnliche itemflut wie bei torchlight geben. und zumindest mich interessiert es nicht die selben items zig mal zu haben. ich will in regelmäßigen abständen upgrades und hie und da echt tolle items. in der hinsicht finde ich diablo 1 immer noch am besten.


----------



## HMCpretender (15. August 2011)

LAN-Funktion gibts nicht mehr, weil man dann über VPN an den Servern und damit der Kontrolle des Entwicklers vorbei online spielen könnte. Ein Alptraum für die Kontrollfreaks in den Publisher-Chefetagen.


----------



## TheChicky (15. August 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> LAN-Funktion gibts nicht mehr, weil man dann über VPN an den Servern und damit der Kontrolle des Entwicklers vorbei online spielen könnte. Ein Alptraum für die Kontrollfreaks in den Publisher-Chefetagen.


 
Es gibt nur einen Grund und das sind die Raubkopierer. Bedank dich bei denen. Ohne LAN haben die Raubkopierer wenigstens keinen Multiplayer, was einige womöglich doch zum Kauf animieren könnte. Deswegen wird LAN weggelassen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Heni67 (16. August 2011)

Ja immer die bösen Raubkopierer man muss erst mal fragen warum?!
Die meisten Kopieren weil der Preis für PC/Konsolen Games zu hoch sind ,und warum
Gehen die Verkaufsgewinne bei Spielen die es für Lau gibt stetig Berg auf!
Weil viele Raubkopierer sich die Spiele Kaufen wenn die Preise gefallen sind!
Online zwang   ist S.....e ich bin Singelspieler und habe kein Bock Online zu Zocken.
Und ich möchte mein Spiel auch in der Handhaben und nicht online kaufen müssen.
Ist doch kein Wunder das die Verkaufszahlen runder gehen die Schaufel sich ihr eigenes Grab!
PC Spiele sind ja jetzt schon am Aussterben es werden immer weniger.Es müssten Zwei Arten
Spiele geben Singel-Verkaufsspiel ohne Online Zwang ,Multiplayer mit .Die könnte man ja auch
dann Online Verkaufen.Das wäre mal ein Denkschema für die Hersteller!!!!!


----------



## DrHasenbein (16. August 2011)

keine Ahnung ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber DEATHSPANK gibt es auch für die PS3 ( darauf spiele ich es nämlich selbst ). 

Wollte das jetzt nur mal anmerken, weil im Artikel nur von PC und XBox die Rede ist


----------



## Dreamlfall (16. August 2011)

Diablo 3 wird unverzichtbar!


----------



## Sharan (17. August 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Diablo 3 wird unverzichtbar!




Klar!Für Leute die jeden für "Käse" den die Firma verzapft gleich die Freudentränchen im Auge haben.

Die Grafik ist Huddel und alles andere ist aus Hauseigenen Games ohne jegliche Innovation neu aufgewärmt.

Was soll's eigentlich kosten?Mehr als 15 Euro doch wohl keinesfalls!


----------



## TheChicky (17. August 2011)

Sharan schrieb:


> Klar!Für Leute die jeden für "Käse" den die Firma verzapft gleich die Freudentränchen im Auge haben.
> 
> Die Grafik ist Huddel und alles andere ist aus Hauseigenen Games ohne jegliche Innovation neu aufgewärmt.
> 
> Was soll's eigentlich kosten?Mehr als 15 Euro doch wohl keinesfalls!



Na, dann erzähl uns doch mal von den tollen Spielen mit super Grafik und Bomben-Innovationen, die DU grad so spielst...


----------



## Corvi (17. August 2011)

bastion is bereits erschienen für pc, nix herbst ...


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Na, dann erzähl uns doch mal von den tollen Spielen mit super Grafik und Bomben-Innovationen, die DU grad so spielst...



Path of Exile?


----------



## Occulator (8. Januar 2012)

Bastion hab ich grad durch, kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## BiJay (8. Januar 2012)

Corvi schrieb:


> bastion is bereits erschienen für pc, nix herbst ...


 Das ist das Problem an diesen hoch gepushten News, sie sind keine News mehr. :p Wäre cool, wenn man solche News, äh Oldies ausblenden könnte.


----------



## Bensta (8. Januar 2012)

Titan Quest war sehr gut...Entwickler kaputt.
Die Sacred Reihe war sehr gut...Entwickler kaputt.


----------



## Corsa500 (8. Januar 2012)

Das einzige hier angeführte Spiel, was mich länger fesseln konnte, war Torchlight... 
Nebenbei deutlich mehr als Diablo 2, wo ich um die Wüstenstadt rum aufgehört hab, nicht zuletzt weil stundenlang kein einziges Item gedropt wurde, wo ich auch nur überlegen musste, ob es stärker ist als meine momentane Waffe. Alle reden bei Diablo 2 immer von der Motivation das nächste Item zu bekommen - aber wenn ich in 6 oder 7 Stunden Spielzeit gerade mal 2 Waffen finde, die stärker sind als meine vorherige ist da keine Motivation drin...
Bei Torchlight habe ich immer in schöner Regelmäßigkeit stärkere Waffen gefunden, zur Not hat man stärkere Standardwaffen einfach so stark verzaubert und ist so an diverse Boni und Sockel gekommen, genug Gold hatte man meistens auch, da man ja wirklich haufenweise Items kriegt (die man ganz einfach per Begleiter verkaufen darf und nicht ständig mit den Portalen zurückreisen muss).
Alles in allem war Torchlight Diablo 2 in den Punkten Balancing, Motivation, Grafik und Komfortfunktionen mMn überlegen, weswegen ich eigentlich nur auf Torchlight 2 warte, was man dann ja auch online und über LAN im Koop zocken darf und die wenigen Schwächen des Vorgängers wie die eingeschränkte Umgebung hoffentlich ausmerzt.
Sacred habe ich auch ganz gerne eine zeitlang im LAN gezockt, allerdings Teil 1, Teil 2 fand ich auch nicht mehr so toll...

PS: Borderlands ist ein geiles Spiel, gehört aber nicht in die Liste rein, weil es kein Hack´n´Slay ist, sondern ein RPG-Shooter - Leute, die etwas wie Diablo spielen wollen können mit Borderlands wohl konkret nichts anfangen, selbst wenn ihnen das Spiel gefällt.


----------



## gammelbude (8. Januar 2012)

Bensta schrieb:


> Titan Quest war sehr gut...Entwickler kaputt.


Dafür gibts ja Grim Dawn, sind die gleichen Leute


----------



## N7ghty (8. Januar 2012)

Wieso steht denn in der Überschrift "Daten-Schnüffelei"? Ich dachte, ich hätte da etwas verpasst, aber im Artikel steht nur Online-Zwang und Auktionshaus. Mit Origin verwechselt oder was?


----------



## HMCpretender (8. Januar 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Alles in allem war Torchlight Diablo 2 in den Punkten Balancing, Motivation, Grafik und Komfortfunktionen mMn überlegen, weswegen ich eigentlich nur auf Torchlight 2 warte, was man dann ja auch online und über LAN im Koop zocken darf und die wenigen Schwächen des Vorgängers wie die eingeschränkte Umgebung hoffentlich ausmerzt.


 
Ich bin zwar ein großer Freund von Torchlight, aber die eine Sache, die das Spiel ganz und gar nicht hat, ist "Balancing". Gut, das ist bei einem Casual Game (ausnahmsweise nicht negativ gemeint) auch nicht so wichtig, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Singler (8. Januar 2012)

> Kein Bock auf Daten-Schnüffelei und Online-Zwang von...



Wow... noch mehr Boulevard a la Bild & Co geht ja kaum noch. 



N7ghty schrieb:


> Wieso steht denn in der Überschrift "Daten-Schnüffelei"? Ich dachte, ich hätte da etwas verpasst, aber im Artikel steht nur Online-Zwang und Auktionshaus. Mit Origin verwechselt oder was?



Nö... einfach nur eine sinnbefreite Überschrift, wie in den letzten Monaten bei leider der Mehrheit der PCG- und PCGH-Artikel


----------



## ollyhal (8. Januar 2012)

*Borderlands*

was bitte hat Borderlands in der Übersicht verloren?  Es ist zwar ein klasse Spiel aber Hack & Slay á la Diablo?
Es ist wohl eher ein Shooter, das einzige, was es vielleicht mit Diablo gemein hat, ist die inflationäre Lootrate.

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen - zu der Überschrift sag ich jetzt mal nichts mehr.


----------



## Corsa500 (8. Januar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein großer Freund von Torchlight, aber die eine Sache, die das Spiel ganz und gar nicht hat, ist "Balancing". Gut, das ist bei einem Casual Game (ausnahmsweise nicht negativ gemeint) auch nicht so wichtig, aber trotzdem...


 Okay, korrigiere mich: Ich fand das Spiel nie unfair schwer. Je nachdem in welcher Reihenfolge man die Aufträge angeht wird man von dem Teleporter auch mal in zu Hochstufige Gebiete gebracht, aber wenn man einfach gleichmäßig der Storyline folgt hat man eigentlich nie wirklich große Probleme. Diablo 2 fand ich manchmal doch schon zu happig, sodass ich gezungen war, Storypausen einzulegen und nur zu leveln, was ja auch nicht der SInn hinter einem anspruchsvollen Spiel sein sollte.


----------



## NinjaWursti (8. Januar 2012)

Titan Quest ist wirklich ein klasse Spiel.
Warte im Moment nur auf Torchlight 2, dann gehts wieder rund. Diablo 3 kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Januar 2012)

Titan Quest hab ich damals mehrere Monate lang gespielt, war extrem motivierend durch die Klassenkombinationen....hätte mal wieder Bock es zu zocken. Müsste nur wieder bei Null anfangen, da neuer Rechner, und Spielstände futsch^^


----------



## der-jan (8. Januar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Titan Quest hab ich damals mehrere Monate lang gespielt, war extrem motivierend durch die Klassenkombinationen....hätte mal wieder Bock es zu zocken. Müsste nur wieder bei Null anfangen, da neuer Rechner, und Spielstände futsch^^


also wenn du willst kannst du einen addonspielstand vor cerberus bekommen - char ist kriegskunst/natur - patchversion ist der letzte den es gab -d.h. cerberus extrem stark - und für nen kämpferchar ne extrem schwere nuss - da hast du auf jeden falls "spaß"


----------



## SethWinterstein (8. Januar 2012)

Wäre Diablo 3 ohne Onlinezwang und mit düsterem Diablo Stil, würde ich mich darauf freuen. So ärgere ich mich jedes Mal dass ein eigentlich interessantes Spiel mit einer kindlichen Comicgrafik und fragwürdigen Entscheidungen vergewaltigt wurde, die schließlich in einer geradezu mafiösen, kriminellen Überwachungsmaßnahme gipfeln.

So freue ich mich auf Grim Dawn, was nicht nur grafisch besser aussieht, sondern auch stilistisch näher an Diablo dran ist und das obwohl es sich in einem anderen Genre befindet (damit sind nicht Videospielgenres sondern Themengebiete gemeint). Path of Exile kommt Diablo auch näher und Torchlight 2 ist im Grunde genommen sehr nahe an Diablo 3 aber viel günstiger.

Fazit: Es gibt soviele Alternativen, da kann mir die Blizzard Mafia gestohlen bleiben bis sie den Onlinezwang wegnehmen, den Stil ändern oder eine Lan Funktion einbauen.


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. Januar 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Wäre Diablo 3 ohne Onlinezwang und mit düsterem Diablo Stil, würde ich mich darauf freuen. So ärgere ich mich jedes Mal dass ein eigentlich interessantes Spiel mit einer kindlichen Comicgrafik und fragwürdigen Entscheidungen vergewaltigt wurde, die schließlich in einer geradezu mafiösen, kriminellen Überwachungsmaßnahme gipfeln.
> 
> So freue ich mich auf Grim Dawn, was nicht nur grafisch besser aussieht, sondern auch stilistisch näher an Diablo dran ist und das obwohl es sich in einem anderen Genre befindet (damit sind nicht Videospielgenres sondern Themengebiete gemeint). Path of Exile kommt Diablo auch näher und Torchlight 2 ist im Grunde genommen sehr nahe an Diablo 3 aber viel günstiger.
> 
> Fazit: Es gibt soviele Alternativen, da kann mir die Blizzard Mafia gestohlen bleiben bis sie den Onlinezwang wegnehmen, den Stil ändern oder eine Lan Funktion einbauen.


 
Mal ehrlich, da kannst Du warten bis Du schwarz wirst   - für Dich: Trololo Sing Along! - YouTube


----------



## Kwengie (8. Januar 2012)

obwohl jetzt viel rumgeweint wird, wird man sich den Diablo 2-Nachfolger zulegen; war doch bei CoD MW3 genauso.
Ich habe 2002 Diablo II sehr gerne gespielt, aber nach so langer Wartezeit von über 10 Jahren ist einfach der Zug abgefahren und auf altbackende Grafik mit Nur-Isoperspektive ist für mich persönlich ein NoGo.

Onlinezwang und Auktionskaufhaus ist ein weiteres KO und ich will meinen Charakter auf meiner Festplatte haben und denen darf doch egal sein, ob ich im Singleplayer cheate oder nicht. 
Durch das Auktionshaus wird doch erst gecheatet, indem man sich Items kaufen kann, die man nicht selbst findet oder man dazu kein Bock hat. So macht man sich stärker und das ist in meinen Augen Cheaten für mich.


Ganz am Anfang schrieb ein User, daß es keine Alternative zu Diablo III geben wird.
Natürlich gibt es zu jedem Spiel Alternativen, außer man ist ein Fanboy!


----------



## Dentagad (8. Januar 2012)

Ich kann mir Diablo3 ohne Internet erst gar nicht vorstellen. Das Spiel WIRD ein reines MP spiel im Koop. Ein reines Itemhatz Game  Ja, das machte Diablo schon immer aus.

Solo? Würd ich das Spiel nichtmal mit einer Beisszange anfassen. Diablo 1 sowie Diablo2 war alleine schon immer 08/15. Auf einer Lan war Diablo1 cool aber wurde auch schon schnell langweilig... Diablo2 im Closed b-net mit Traden und ähnliches war dann das NonPlus Ultra. 


Das einzigste was ich mir an verbesserungen für ein neues Diablo wünsche wären ein Auktions Haus, Gilden (-haus) und eine art Battleground anmeldung für PvP. Voila und das wird Diablo 3!!! Somit wieder mal typisches Anti-Blizzard gehetze... das Spiel wird mit jedem anderen Hacknslay den Boden wischen (selbst MMORPGs werden da den kürzeren ziehen)

Mfg


----------



## Tiakara (8. Januar 2012)

Path of Exile ist auf jedenfall eine Alternative zu Diablo III. Torchlight 2 ist für mich inzwischen aus dem Rennen, da Diablo III und Path of Exile einfach überzeugen. Momentan sieht es sogar so aus, als wenn Path of Exile auch mehr Langzeitmotivation bieten wird, als Diablo III.
Da ich sowieso dazu neige Spiele online zu spielen ist für mich persönlich der Online-Zwang auch eher eine Nebensache, daher teilen sich die beiden Spiele auf meiner Hitliste momentan den Platz 1 als Hack&Slash 2012.


----------



## Tiakara (8. Januar 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Ich kann mir Diablo3 ohne Internet erst gar nicht vorstellen. Das Spiel WIRD ein reines MP spiel im Koop. Ein reines Itemhatz Game  Ja, das machte Diablo schon immer aus.
> 
> Solo? Würd ich das Spiel nichtmal mit einer Beisszange anfassen. Diablo 1 sowie Diablo2 war alleine schon immer 08/15. Auf einer Lan war Diablo1 cool aber wurde auch schon schnell langweilig... Diablo2 im Closed b-net mit Traden und ähnliches war dann das NonPlus Ultra.
> 
> ...



Geht mir auch so. Habe Diablo 2 auch bereits ausschließlich im Closed B-Net gespielt. Offline würde ich das Spiel wahrscheinlich gar nicht spielen.


----------



## Tiakara (8. Januar 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Das einzige hier angeführte Spiel, was mich länger fesseln konnte, war Torchlight...
> Nebenbei deutlich mehr als Diablo 2, wo ich um die Wüstenstadt rum aufgehört hab, nicht zuletzt weil stundenlang kein einziges Item gedropt wurde, wo ich auch nur überlegen musste, ob es stärker ist als meine momentane Waffe. Alle reden bei Diablo 2 immer von der Motivation das nächste Item zu bekommen - aber wenn ich in 6 oder 7 Stunden Spielzeit gerade mal 2 Waffen finde, die stärker sind als meine vorherige ist da keine Motivation drin...
> Bei Torchlight habe ich immer in schöner Regelmäßigkeit stärkere Waffen gefunden, zur Not hat man stärkere Standardwaffen einfach so stark verzaubert und ist so an diverse Boni und Sockel gekommen, genug Gold hatte man meistens auch, da man ja wirklich haufenweise Items kriegt (die man ganz einfach per Begleiter verkaufen darf und nicht ständig mit den Portalen zurückreisen muss).
> Alles in allem war Torchlight Diablo 2 in den Punkten Balancing, Motivation, Grafik und Komfortfunktionen mMn überlegen, weswegen ich eigentlich nur auf Torchlight 2 warte, was man dann ja auch online und über LAN im Koop zocken darf und die wenigen Schwächen des Vorgängers wie die eingeschränkte Umgebung hoffentlich ausmerzt.
> ...



Torchlight war ohne Mods von der Community viel zu leicht und das spricht ganz bestimmt nicht für gutes Balancing. Durch den fehlenden Online-Modus und den fehlenden Multiplayer-Modus kam es auch nicht mal annähernd an die Langzeitmotivation von Diablo II ran. War nett zum einmal durchspielen, aber beim zweiten mal fehlte aufgrund der fehlenden Schwierigkeit auch schon die Motivation.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Januar 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Ich kann mir Diablo3 ohne Internet erst gar nicht vorstellen. Das Spiel WIRD ein reines MP spiel im Koop. Ein reines Itemhatz Game  Ja, das machte Diablo schon immer aus.
> 
> Solo? Würd ich das Spiel nichtmal mit einer Beisszange anfassen. Diablo 1 sowie Diablo2 war alleine schon immer 08/15. Auf einer Lan war Diablo1 cool aber wurde auch schon schnell langweilig... Diablo2 im Closed b-net mit Traden und ähnliches war dann das NonPlus Ultra.
> 
> Mfg



Uffz sehe ich mal ganz anders. Das was du da beschreibst, finde ich in WOW. Hatte mit Diablo bisher zumindest bei mir nix zu tun. Den 2ten Teil hab ich gern auf LANs gespielt, wo man mal nebenher eine rauchen gehen konnte, sich besprechen konnte oder über ein paar Situationen totlachen konnte. Im Internet war ich mit dem Ding 2 minuten.... dann hatte ich genug. Also wie gesagt, was du da beschreibst klingt nach WOW, auch deine Verbesserungswünsche, das brauchts in einem Singleplayerspiel nicht. Hätten sie D3 gleich als MMO ausgelegt bzw angekündigt, hätten beileibe nicht soviele Leute und vorallem solange gemeckert. Für mich ist jedenfalls JEDES Spiel, das früher im LAN möglich war in dem Moment gestorben, in dem angekündigt wird, dass es keinen LAN hat. Starcraft 2 kam mir auch schon nicht in die Hütte. Blizzard wirds verschmerzen können, dass ich es nicht kaufe, ich aber auch  Mein Hobby ist mir viel Geld wert, aber langsam sehe ich die Scheisse einfach nicht mehr ein. Da geh ich lieber einmal mehr aus.


----------



## SethWinterstein (8. Januar 2012)

Diablo war noch nie ein reines MP Spiel, ähnlich wie soviele andere Spiele von denen man das immer behauptet. Ständig wird dabei vergessen, dass der Singleplayer stets ein Anfang und ein Ende hat, während naturgemäß der Multiplayer über längere Zeit gespielt wird - insbesondere wenn sich ein Spiel großer Beliebtheit erfreut. Das macht die Spiele aber nicht zu reinen MP Erlebnissen, das hätten wohl nur die Multiplayer Spieler und Fanboys genr. Die wiederum sind naturgemäß blind für die Realitäten und erlauben auch keine Kritik. Fanatismus ist eben ungesund.

Fakt ist, Blizzard bevormundet den Verbraucher, das Spiel hat stilistisch mit Diablo nicht mehr viel am Hut, ist grafisch minderwertig und verschiedene entscheidende Inhalte wie der W-Lan Modus oder die freie Verteilung von Punkten wurden herausgeschnitten. Das Spiel ist verkrüppelt, ein Wischmopp dem der Mopp fehlt.
Die Konkurrenz hingegen hat Diablo 3 schon längst weggewischt. Einzig der Name Name wirkt wie Kleber, was eigentlich ziemlich armselig ist, auch für die Fanboys die sich krampfhaft bemühen ihr Mantra "Es gibt keine Alternative, ich habs schon vorbestellt, das ist Blizzard die machen das schon" fortzusetzen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (8. Januar 2012)

Es dürfte wohl kaum eine Ausnahme geben (einzig vielleicht 4 players): Diablo 3 wird seine 90 + x - Bewertungen erhalten. Nachdem es so viele Vorberichte gegeben hat, die allesamt die Vorfreude schüren sollten (immerhin sind die negativen Seiten nicht verschwiegen worden) und zum weiteren Hype geführt haben und Blizzard sicher Druck ausübt, wird auch hier und bei GSt. die 90 + x nicht fehlen. Und das obwohl es bereits objektiv Nachteile sprich Verkürzungen und Vereinfachungen (z.B.: Talent- und Eigenschaftensystem) gibt. Aber in der Endbewertung werden diese sicher unter den Tisch fallen. Doch wie ist die Story ? Wo gibt es Verbesserungen, die das gesamte Subgenre (Hack & Slay bzw. Action RPG i.e.S.) vorwärts bringen ? Nein, das wird ein konventionelles Hack & Slay mit einem unverschämten Kopierschutz (nur Origin ist schlimmer).


----------



## Tiakara (8. Januar 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Diablo war noch nie ein reines MP Spiel, ähnlich wie soviele andere Spiele von denen man das immer behauptet. Ständig wird dabei vergessen, dass der Singleplayer stets ein Anfang und ein Ende hat, während naturgemäß der Multiplayer über längere Zeit gespielt wird - insbesondere wenn sich ein Spiel großer Beliebtheit erfreut. Das macht die Spiele aber nicht zu reinen MP Erlebnissen, das hätten wohl nur die Multiplayer Spieler und Fanboys genr. Die wiederum sind naturgemäß blind für die Realitäten und erlauben auch keine Kritik. Fanatismus ist eben ungesund.
> 
> Fakt ist, Blizzard bevormundet den Verbraucher, das Spiel hat stilistisch mit Diablo nicht mehr viel am Hut, ist grafisch minderwertig und verschiedene entscheidende Inhalte wie der W-Lan Modus oder die freie Verteilung von Punkten wurden herausgeschnitten. Das Spiel ist verkrüppelt, ein Wischmopp dem der Mopp fehlt.
> Die Konkurrenz hingegen hat Diablo 3 schon längst weggewischt. Einzig der Name Name wirkt wie Kleber, was eigentlich ziemlich armselig ist, auch für die Fanboys die sich krampfhaft bemühen ihr Mantra "Es gibt keine Alternative, ich habs schon vorbestellt, das ist Blizzard die machen das schon" fortzusetzen.


 
Hm, hast du das Spiel schon gespielt, oder woher weißt du das es so schlecht ist wie du es machst. Ich habe Diablo III gespielt und finde es gut, deutlich besser sogar als ein Großteil der Konkurrenz. Wie bereits geschrieben ist das einzige Spiel welches ich derzeit als gleichwertig bis besser betrachte Path of Exile. Vielleicht haben beide Spiele nicht die absolute Top-Grafik, aber meiner Meinung nach sind Spielspaß, Stimmung und Stimmigkeit deutlich wichtiger als Top-Grafik. Und gerade was die Stimmigkeit der Grafik angeht, da liegt Blizzard leider meilenweit vorn.

Wie es einen zum Fanboy macht, dass man Multiplayer-Spiele vorzieht habe ich leider nicht ganz raus? Diablo II war auch schon ein Multiplayer und ein Singleplayer Spiel. Es gab genug Spieler die es nur im Multiplayer gespielt haben und die aktive Community bestand hauptsächlich aus Multiplayer-Spielern. Das hat nichts mit Fanboys zu tun sondern damit, dass man ein bestimmtes Genre präferiert.

Und wenn man ein Spiel möchte, das möglichst nah an Diablo II ist, dann sollte man auf jeden Fall Path of Exile versuchen, ist aber auch nur für Online-Gamer gedacht.


----------



## HMCpretender (8. Januar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> obwohl jetzt viel rumgeweint wird, wird man sich den Diablo 2-Nachfolger zulegen; war doch bei CoD MW3 genauso.


 
Top - die Wette gilt!


----------



## DrProof (9. Januar 2012)

Der Co-op in Deathspank existiert maßgeblich nicht... 
Es kann sich zwar ein weiterer Spieler, als Zauberer, dazu schalten... Dieser ist aber nicht in der Lage Waffen zu wechseln, oder Ausrüstung zu ergattern... Er kann nur mit seinem Zauberstab bischen rumschießen... Das empfinde ich nicht als Co-Op!!!


----------

